# Very specific Sibelius question re Karajan



## jamzky (Jan 29, 2009)

I needed a new thread for this perhaps... I can't get the Originals double CD of karajan conducting Sibelius 4-7 on itunes. What I have found is two seperate DG Galleria CDs with BPO, 4+7 and on one with 5+6 on the other. I can't find out if these are the same recordings as on the originals series. I looked in DG website and even sent an email to no avail. 

I'd like to know I am getting the best 4th of Karajan... if it exists. 

J


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

The recordings on this "Galleria" disc are the recordings from the 1960s...I think that's what your looking for. This reading of the 4th is considered on of the best by many...including me.

So, if this is what you are looking for...you are in luck.


----------



## jamzky (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, exactly. Thanks Tapkaara!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I prefer BPO/Karajan's 4th on EMI (rec.1976). :tiphat:


----------

